# You can add Rockets to list of teams that want Nene



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Rockets have some hard decisions to make. They’re going all out for free-agent center Nene. He’s 29 years old and coming off a season in which he averaged 14.5 points and 7.0 rebounds per game. Nene is 6-11, 250 pounds, and Morey believes putting him in a lineup with Kyle Lowry and Kevin Martin would give the Rockets three to build around.
> 
> If (Rockets GM Daryl) Morey doesn’t get him, they could again be fighting for the eighth seed, far from being a team capable of winning in the playoffs. … That’s where the tough decision comes in. If they can’t land an impact player in free agency, is it time to rebuild and position themselves for Anthony Davis or Andre Drummond or another high draft pick next summer?


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....-add-rockets-to-list-of-teams-that-want-nene/


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I just want us to tank, and tank hard this year. Who cares about a 66 game season where the Rockets AGAIN will get 9th in the west and AGAIN the 15th pick in the draft. 

Ugh


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

The 14th pick this year will be a pretty good one. I'd like to see them amnesty Thabeatdown and make a serious run at Marc Gasol, though. He'd put them back in the running. Add a Gilchrist or Baby Doc in the draft and we might have something.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

lol @ finally getting the power forward Yao needed after he retired


----------

